# Gummifischlein selbst gemacht ??



## schelli (3. November 2003)

Hallo Boardis,

habt Ihr ne Idee wie man Gummifische selbst herstellt bzw.
auch die Form erstellt und was man eventuell alles dafür braucht
und wo man dies dann noch bekommt ??

Ich weis, ich weis sehr viele Fragen aber vielleicht kennt sich irgendwer aus und hat schon Zuhause mal Gummis ähm. 
Gummifische gegossen.

Grüssle 
SCHELLI


----------



## hechtler (3. November 2003)

Hallo Schelli,

die Idee Gummifische selber herzustellen hat uns auch schon fasziniert, deshalb haben Wir es mit primitiven Mitteln ansatzweise versucht. Mal ganz abgesehen von der Form (zum versuchen haben wir ein Gipsmodell benutzt)ist es schon schwer den Kunstoff in die gewünschte  "Fließkonsistenz" zu bekommen.
Ich muß dazu sagen, dass wir versucht haben verschlissene Gummiköder zu recyceln :q .
Kurz gesagt es war ein Flopp .
Der Aufwand Gummifische selberherzustellen, steht meiner Meinung nach in keiner Relation mit den Unkosten, die für Formen und Material anfallen.
Wir haben es aber wenigstens versucht:q !!

Gruß hechtler #g


----------



## Pilkman (3. November 2003)

Ich kann mich auch noch dunkel an einen Bericht im BLINKER vom letzten oder diesen Jahr erinnern, in dem Uli Beyer seine Methode zur Herstellung von eigenen Gummifischen vorgestellt hat.
Die "Rohstoffe" waren bei ihm auch verschlissene Gummifische und Twister, die nach Farben sortiert oder gemischt und dann eingeschmolzen wurden. Die Formen hat er glaub ich aus Silikon selbst gefertigt, also ähnlich der Methode für das Giessen von Pilkern und Bleien für Norge. 

Beim Lesen des Artikels hab ich nur gedacht: Was für ein Aufwand für ein Produkt, was es bereits günstig und in mehr als ausreichender Vielfalt an Farben und Formen im Handel gibt.

Okay, ist vielleicht ne Methode, um kaputte Gummifische einer sinnvollen Verwendung zuzuführen und die Freude mit einem selbstgefertigten Köder einen Fisch zu fangen, ist bestimmt auch grösser, trotzdem stehen Aufwand und Nutzen meiner Meinung nach in keinem Verhältnis.

Pilkman


----------



## muddyliz (3. November 2003)

Hier hast du die Anleitung:
http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/sonstige.htm#gummi
Aber ich würde dir auch von der Herstellung abraten. Bei dem günstigen Preis von gekauften Gummifischen lohnt sich das Selbstgießen nicht.
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## gismowolf (3. November 2003)

Hallo schelli!
Zur Zeit als die ersten Gummifische aus Amerika bei uns in den
Angelfachgeschäften extrem teuer zu kaufen waren(die hießen 
Soßy und waren seitlich mit Einschnitten versehen,damit sie beweglich waren)habe ich mir die Mühe gemacht und mit Silikonkautschuk verschiedene solche Gufis abgeformt,die Formen dann mit verschiedenfärbigem Silikon(hatten wir in der Firma zum Verglasen von Fassaden)vollgespritzt und aushärten lassen.Die
erzielten Resultate waren für damalige Begriffe sensationell,weil
die Originale eben sehr teuer waren (so um ca.15 Dm/Stk)und aus einer Silikonkartusche mit 330cm³ ließen sich ca.30 Stk anfertigen.Nur der Fangerfolg war mit lebenden oder am System montierten Köfis wesentlich besser.Heute sind Gufis so preiswert,
daß sich eine Selbstanfertigung nicht mehr rechnet.


----------



## Franky (3. November 2003)

Hallo!
Ich bilde mir auch ein, einiges zu einem besseren Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis "herstellen" zu können, als es im Laden erhältlich ist, aber bei Gummis... Nee, da kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass sich dieser Aufwand (SChweinerei ) lohnt und dass man auch nur ansatzweise so gute Ergebnisse erzielt, wie man bei Relax, Mann's, Delalande etc. zu kaufen bekommt...


----------



## til (4. November 2003)

@gismo:
Die Sosys sind aus Frankreich. Gibts immer noch und sind immer noch viel teurer als standard Gufis.


----------



## Wedaufischer (4. November 2003)

Schelli,

das Selbergießen lohnt sich wirklich nicht! Im Gegenteil es kann in eine riesen Schweinerei ausarten, wenn du den richtigen Zeitpunkt verpaßt an dem das Gummi richtig flüssig und gießfertig ist. Ich hab's mit einem kleinen Backofen in der Garage probiert. Nach dem 3. Versuch habe ich entnervt und halb erstickt   aufgegeben.

Die Ergebnisse waren mehr als bescheiden.


----------



## schelli (4. November 2003)

Danke nochmal zusammen...

mir ist bekannt das es eine mort`s Sauerei ist und in keinen Verhältniss steht aber die Gummifische welche wir immer Fischen
kosten ein schwei... Geld (Profi Bl...)und wir haben schon alles durchprobiert
aber nix vergleichbares gefunden.

Es kommt nämlich gaaaaaaaanz stark auch den Schaufelschwanz an.

Vielleicht habt ihr noch ein paar Tipps ??


----------



## Wedaufischer (4. November 2003)

Wenn es dir nur darum geht die Gufis ein wenig zu tunen, kannst du z.b. die hinteren Flanken mit Kerben zu versehen (Keilförmige Einschnitte). Weiterhin kannst du den "Delta"-Schwanz abschneiden, ihn durch einen größeren ersetzen, oder ihn senkrechter stellen. Schwanz entsprechend abschneiden, beide Enden anschmelzen und wieder zusammenführen. Wenn du eine ruhige Hand hast, sieht man fast keine Nahtstelle.


----------



## Lengjäger (4. November 2003)

Den Schaufelschwanz vergrößere ich durch kurzes Kochen des Fisches mit anschließendem Plattdrücken des Schwanzes (Handschuhe), zusätzliches Leben hauche ich dem Fisch ein indem ich in den heissen Fisch mit der Arterienklemme einige Kerben in der Schwanzwurzel hineindrücke.


----------



## Wedaufischer (4. November 2003)

Lengjäger,

mit dem Kochen habe ich noch nichts versucht. Werde ich demnächst aber probieren. Danke!


----------



## Lynx (5. November 2003)

Servus,
wir haben doch Chemiker (Richtung Kunststoff) an Board.
Könnte da mal einer im Labor feststellen aus was die Gummifische überhaupt sind?
'Gummi' ist ein dehnbarer Begriff.
Wenn man den Kunststoff genau kennen würde, könnte man sich auch über die Herstellung bzw. die Veredelung Gedanken machen.


----------



## Dr.Lure (9. Dezember 2003)

Ihr werdet's kaum glauben, aber in meiner Garage stehen einige Behälter (kürzlich erhalten) mit der Original Gummimasse aus USA plus Härter,Weichmacher,Farben,Pigmenten und dazugehörigen Formen.
Die ersten Versuche waren sehr vielversprechend und ich denke, nach weiteren Tests kann ich Euch mehr darüber erzählen...
Habe aber wenig Zeit im Moment weil ich mit Riesenwobblern und anderen Wunderködern kämpfe.
Und: 08/15 Shads sind sicherlich billiger und deren Herstellung sinnlos, aber es gibt ja auch die Premiums, die über 10 € das Stück kosten...Das wird es sehr interessant !
Halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.
Der Doc /Koederbau.de


----------



## bolli (9. Dezember 2003)

> kosten ein schwei... Geld (Profi Bl...)und wir haben schon alles durchprobiert



Hast Du auch schon die von Shad Xperts oder die Slottershads ausprobiert? Meiner Meinung sind die denen von Profi-Blinker 
überlegen:
- laufen besser 
- sind viel besser verarbeitet
- sind preiswerter.
(NIX SCHLEICHWERBUNG, PERSÖNLICHE MEINUNG #4 #6 )

Im Übrigen schließe ich mich der Mehrheit an, bei Eigenfertigung stehen Aufwand und Nutzen (der dazu noch fraglich ist, da es schwierig sein dürfte die Qualität o. g. Produkte zu erreichen) in keinem vernünftigen Verhältnis


----------



## GsmIcarus (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Gummifischlein selbst gemacht ??*

Hallo, warum seht Ihr immer nur den finanziellen Aspekt ????
Also ich bevorzuge nur selbsthergestellte Köder, ob Wobbler, Spinner etc.
Aber nicht aus dem Grund um Geld zu sparen, sonder weil es ein weiterer Kick beim fischen ist, mit selbsthergestellten Ködern zu punkten.Gummifische selber herzustellen ist doch eine Herausforderung, wo es Spass mach zu experimentieren. (Der Winter ist lang).
Nur vorgefertigte Köder zu verwenden ist ähnlich dem, wenn ein Angler seine Fische im Supermarkt kauft, aber das macht Ihr doch auch nicht, oder ??
Vielleicht entpuppt sich aus dem einen oder anderen Prototypen, eine echte Geheimwaffe, also ich überlasse das nicht der Industrie.
Also bitte etwas mehr Willensstärke


----------



## CyTrobIc (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Gummifischlein selbst gemacht ??*

du kannst ers mit einer heissklebepistole und einer entsprechenden Form versuchen (evtl bischen hart -> verdünner ?), oder was bestimmt geht -> Silikon (ausm baumarkt) in ne form drücken, das ist auch nach dem trocknen noch relativ weich. Ich probier das mal aus  aber nciht heute  #u


----------



## der Raucher (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Gummifischlein selbst gemacht ??*

Schau doch mal bei Ebay rein, da gibt es Flüssig Silikon (Latex). Dann noch 2 Gipsplatten gießen, trocknen lassen,eine Einfüllpfanne und die gewünschte Form (beidseitig passgenau) mit verschiedenen Werkzeugen (zur Not mit nem Küchenmesser) ausschaben, einfetten und auffüllen. Trocknen lassen und dann mal schauen obs was geworden ist. Man kann auch mit Knete probieren wie das teil dann aussieht und notfalls noch mal die Form nachbearbeiten.
Vor der Wende haben wir Cenusiel oder wie das damals hieß genommen und uns so Gummianker hergestellt. Die sahen meist Grottenschlecht aus aber waren auf Barsch und Hecht recht gut fängig.

MfG - der Raucher


----------



## Truttafriend (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Gummifischlein selbst gemacht ??*

Es geht tatsächlich. Es gibt eine WPVC-Flüssigkeit die bei 60Grad abbindet und mit der sich lunkerfrei weiche Körper giessen lassen. So ein Zeug haben wir in der Firma mal zu Testzwecken bestellt. Leider ist das Zeug beigefarben. Eine einigermaßen interessanten Farbe läßt sich aber bestimmt hinbekommen. 
Aber ehrlich, Bock hab ich nicht dazu. Ich fische eh fast nur Köfi.

Ich schau mal ob ich die Bezugsadresse rausbekomme. #h


----------



## GsmIcarus (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Gummifischlein selbst gemacht ??*

Genau, kann hier wer mal genau definieren, aus was bestehen denn die Twister und Gummifische wirklich.Silikon oder Weichpvc. oder aus einer speziellen Mischung ????
Woher bekommt man diese Information, von Profiblinker vielleicht


----------



## Franky (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Gummifischlein selbst gemacht ??*

Jo - ich definiere mal: da sind mindestens drölf verschiedene Mischungen auf dem Markt!  Die Relax-Mischung ist wesentlich  weicher als die eines sogenannten 0815-Billig-Gufis! Die Wedgetails sind wiederrum etwas härter als der Billigschnuffel...
Mit der Einfärbung ist das auch son Ding... VOn dem Billigding löst sich eine "perlmuttschimmernde" Schicht ab (auf ca. 2 cm² der Bauchseite)...
Wenn Roy da mal ein paar neue Infos hätte und mich korrigiert, wäre das prima!
Ich stehe immer noch auf dem Standpunkt: Wobbler, Blinker, Pilker und Spinner lassen sich bestens selber basteln - alles andere im Bereich Weichplaste nicht!


----------



## Beggersche (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Gummifischlein selbst gemacht ??*

Gibt´s inzwischen Neuigkeiten oder Erfolge zum Thema "Gufis selbergießen"?

@ Dr. Lure : Du hattest doch mal die richtigen Komponenten in der Garage rumstehen. Was ist daraus geworden? ;+


----------



## peterSbizarre (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Gummifischlein selbst gemacht ??*

eigene gummifische aus alten gummifischen selbst herzustellen ist eine der bescheuertesten ideen die ein angler sich je einfallen lassen kann. #d 
warum? 
weil die dabei enstehenden dämpfe nicht gerade gesund sind! :q 
aber für alle die sich aus langeweile im winter gerne mal ordentlich vergiften wollen, der uli hat auf angeln.de den plan wie's geht!!! :m 

interessanter wäre es dagegen mit silikon-masse aus dem künstlerbedarf gummifische zu giessen. fraglich ist nur ob die nach dem erhärten noch weich genug ist...


----------



## honeybee (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Gummifischlein selbst gemacht ??*

So, weil Ihr anscheinend alle basteln möchtet, ahbe ich hier mal einen Link für Euch von einem guten Freund von uns. Alles aber in englisch.
http://www.fishingworld.com/M-F-Manufacturing/Category.tmpl?Cart=10971593197964471&Lvl1Cat=How%20To&Lvl2Cat=Pour%20Your%20Own%20Plastic%20Bait

Ihr könnt dort auch Formen, Weichmacher etc, kaufen. Ich hoffe, ich habe Euch etwas weiter geholfen.


----------



## hecht 1 (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gummifischlein selbst gemacht ??*

is zwar für twister, aber probiert mal einen Gummi-Handschuh in U-Form su schneiden und über den Haken zu fädeln. Die dinger sind super beweglich und escht geil auf barsch


----------



## Fisher (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gummifischlein selbst gemacht ??*

hallo...

das mit silikon geht ja ganz gut...

allerdings sind sie dann ein bisschen steif...

weis einer wie sich silicon mit weichmachern verträgt?

wo kann ich weichmacher kaufen? hab bei google nichts gefunden---...---
alternative ist, dass man halt den schwanz so einschneidet, bis er wabbelig genug ist, allerdings reist er dann leicht ab...

hoffe mal über ein paar antworten

wie sieht es bei euch aus?

gruß fisher |kopfkrat


----------



## schelli (2. März 2005)

*AW: Gummifischlein selbst gemacht ??*



> dass man halt den schwanz so einschneidet, bis er wabbelig genug ist, allerdings reist er dann leicht ab...



AUA AUA AUA ............... bei den meisten ist er auch ohne einschneiden schon wabbelig genug...... wenn er aber dann leicht abreisst tja dann hilft nur noch Gummi ........ viel Gummi (gibts auch schon mit Batteriebetrieb)   |supergri  |supergri 


Gruß
SCHELLI


----------



## Fisher (2. März 2005)

*AW: Gummifischlein selbst gemacht ??*

ach...

nehmt doch nicht immer alles so wörtlich  |rotwerden 

ich mein halt den schaufelschwanz vom gufi aber ich glaub nicht dass ich das noch erklären muss oder?

gruß fisher |uhoh:


----------



## dramone (28. März 2005)

*AW: Gummifischlein selbst gemacht ??*

mahlzeit

www.tackleunderground.com

gruss


----------



## Fisher (11. September 2005)

*AW: Gummifischlein selbst gemacht ??*

hi

und?
ist mal jemand weiter gekommen?

ich hab bei den silikonfischchen aufgehört.

aus den augen verloren.
aber vieleicht waren andere fleißiger als ich und haben was ultimatives herausgefunden?

lasst es mich wissen

gruß fisher |supergri


----------



## Groby (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gummifischlein selbst gemacht ??*

Hallo Leute ich habe schon viel im Netz geschaut und auch schon einige Proben von Gummis an verschiedene Kunststoffhersteller geschickt und es handelt sich dabei wohl um einen TPE oder PU.
Preisverhandlungen sind imgange!

lg Groby


----------



## shittakind (8. März 2006)

*AW: Gummifischlein selbst gemacht ??*

Moin, wie siehts hier aus?

Irgendwie weiter gekommen? Schonmal jemand was gesehen ob es von der viskosität der geschmolzenen gummimasse möglich ist in 2-teilige formen wie sie im wobblerbau verwendet werden zu gießen?


----------



## Pelznase (9. März 2006)

*AW: Gummifischlein selbst gemacht ??*

2-teilige formen werden schon gehen, das zeug wird die form schon ausfüllen. aber 1-teilge formen sind einfacher herzustellen und man hat ne bessere kontrolle bei der farbgebung-heller bauch/dunkler rücken, andersfarbiger schwanz usw..


----------



## holle (11. März 2006)

*AW: Gummifischlein selbst gemacht ??*

http://www.angeln.de/praxis/gewusst-wie/gummikoederbau/bericht.htm http://www.hechtfieber.de/Berichte/Weichplastik-Eigenbau.htm  und lureparts.nl,  auf producten, dann softbaits gieten, dort gibts das material und giessformen... kann man aber besser selbst bauen, wichtig ist material...


----------



## holle (21. März 2006)

*AW: Gummifischlein selbst gemacht ??*



			
				Groby schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute ich habe schon viel im Netz geschaut und auch schon einige Proben von Gummis an verschiedene Kunststoffhersteller geschickt und es handelt sich dabei wohl um einen TPE oder PU.
> Preisverhandlungen sind imgange!
> 
> lg Groby



gibts da was neues?


----------



## Groby (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gummifischlein selbst gemacht ??*

Ja klar mitlerweile habe ich auch angebote aber die Liefern erst ab 250 kg#c

habe aber ne andere adresse sowas wie Lureparts Nl bloß in deutschland und billiger!


----------



## holle (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gummifischlein selbst gemacht ??*

und die ist geheim? oder wieso hälts du hinterm berg?   wollen wir wissen !!!


----------



## Groby (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gummifischlein selbst gemacht ??*

Bla nein aber die haben noch keine Homepage oder Internetshop nur ne E-Mail

LBKoeder@aol.com

das problem ist du must denen erst ne Mail schreiben und dann schicken die dir  ne Mail mit preisliste und beschreibung der einzelnen Sachen!

die haben aber (zumindest zum Gufis gießen ) mehr Sachen zb Farbe


----------



## Pelznase (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Gummifischlein selbst gemacht ??*

groby, bekommst ne pm
hab im winter gummifische mit heissklebepistole und gips gemacht. hab sie jetzt getestet und die teile funzen/fangen. hab sie so gemacht, wie ich sie wollte und jetzt überlege ich, doch mehr davon zu machen, weil es die so ähnlich wohl nicht zu kaufen gibt!? wenn es doch so ähnliche gibt, verzichte ich aufs selber machen. ist ein gufi für starke strömung, für den man nicht viel blei braucht, weil:
1. die schaufel nicht so übermässig gross ist
2. der körper keine grosse fläche und nicht viel masse hat

ps: hab nur diesen einen zander mitgenommen


----------

